# Nintendo DSi LL formally announced (4.2 inch screen revision)



## granville (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep for all the skeptics, the new revision of the DSi that would feature larger screens has been formally announced and unveiled. But it is not a 4 inch screen, but a 4.2 inch screen instead, making the thing even larger, almost an entire inch larger than the normal DSi and a lot bigger than the normal DS. It's a lot bigger and weighs more than normal DSi/Lite's. It does have quite a bit better battery life though. No clue if it will come to the US. Now take a gander at the pics. The Nintendo DSi LL-

Nintendo DSi LL
4.2 inch mon x 2
Nov 21, 2009
20000 yen

DS??148.7mm??84.7mm???28.9mm
DSLite??133.0mm??73.9mm???21.5mm
DSi??137.0mm??74.9mm???18.9mm
DSi LL??161.0mm??91.4mm???21.2mm
*Default stylus is 4 mm longer than the DSi stylus*
*The long "touch pen" is just about 40 mm longer than the DSistylus*
*Weighs approximately 50% more than the DSi/Lite*
*1 - 3 hrs more battery life than DSi, depending on screen brightness*
*3 hour charge (same as DS Lite, 30 mins longer than DSi)*

Comes pre-installed with...

* A Bit of Brain Training: Arts
* A Bit of Brain Training: Science
* Kiyou Akira Rakuhiku Language Easier
































I can't wait for the feedback.

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/dsiLL/spec.html
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/dsiLL/index.html#


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 29, 2009)

i dont think its portable anymore....
sigh
too big
plus it might need new flashcarts
no thnakyou
im happy with my lite and gba slot


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Oct 29, 2009)

looks nice! and sounds nice too! I would love to get this dsi but i wouldnt because of the new and stronger AP in the 4inch dsi and dont really matter coz everything is the same except that its bigger


----------



## Technik (Oct 29, 2009)

We already have like 3 threads and its on the front page


----------



## granville (Oct 29, 2009)

Apparently so, and I just noticed. This can get locked when a mod sees it.


----------



## yobemal (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks kinda like the first DS, also whats the LL?


----------



## luke_c (Oct 29, 2009)

Might have to start saving up for this, no doubt it'll have added piracy protection but i wanna play some of these DSiWare games, good ones are getting released now >:@


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow. First DS Phat, that was quite bulky. 
Then DSL, that was made smaller and more portable. 
Then DSi, a tiny bit larger than DSL and a bit thicker. 
Now this. This is not portable. It's a low res, large, home entertainment system. Bet the speakers are so far apart the sound is ACTUALLY be surround XD

Don't see why anyone would want one though considering DS2 was announced so that can't be too far off.
This is surely built for the older, poorly sighted, brain training generation.

Fitting this in your pocket would be like putting a novel in there, on that basis I deem thee not portable


----------



## rithsv (Oct 29, 2009)

yobemal said:
			
		

> Looks kinda like the first DS, also whats the LL?


It just means Large..


----------



## luke_c (Oct 29, 2009)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Wow. First DS Phat, that was quite bulky.
> Then DSL, that was made smaller and more portable.
> Then DSi, a tiny bit larger than DSL and a bit thicker.
> Now this. This is not portable. It's a low res, large, home entertainment system. Bet the speakers are so far apart the sound is ACTUALLY be surround XD
> ...


No it wasn't?


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 29, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard something about it o-o maybe I was trippin'.

I specifically remember reading something about a DS 2 and it would have improved graphics. and...stuff... rumor?


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 29, 2009)

LL =Lite Large 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It looks like a mini netbook to me.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 29, 2009)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 50% heavier than the DSi, so the "Lighter" is already ruled out.


----------



## iFish (Oct 29, 2009)

think looks huge might not fit in my pocket should i wait for this one of just get a pick dsi for chunaka ( jew christamas ) becasue i have a flash card for dsi already so this wont be the next gen ds? its an upgarade like the dsl was to the ds


----------



## rithsv (Oct 29, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> edge199715 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about "Lil'bit larger"? heh


----------



## Eon-Rider (Oct 29, 2009)

I was disappointed when I first heard of the news for this but now I'm wondering what the sales of this will be like. I can't imagine many people buying it because my DSi is fat enough as it is.


----------



## iFish (Oct 29, 2009)

but one thng i do like adout it is the roundy ness but once they vere making it bigger why not add a gba slot


----------



## iFish (Oct 29, 2009)

that big stylus i say dose that fit in the dsi?


----------



## luke_c (Oct 29, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> think looks huge might not fit in my pocket should i wait for this one of just get a pick dsi for chunaka ( jew christamas ) becasue i have a flash card for dsi already so this wont be the next gen ds? its an upgarade like the dsl was to the ds
> This will almost definitely have added piracy protection implemented so get a DSi if you already have the Flashcard.
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, considering it's approximately 50% larger, that's more than a Lil'


----------



## iFish (Oct 29, 2009)

oh ok but they should at least give us a way to trasnfer our dsi ware


----------



## luke_c (Oct 29, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> that big stylus i say dose that fit in the dsi?
> Nope, if you read the OP it says,
> QUOTEDefault stylus is 4 mm longer than the DSi stylus
> The long "touch pen" is just about 40 mm longer than the DSistylus


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2009)

... I wonder how many people would buy this once they realize that it's not portable anymore...


----------



## luke_c (Oct 29, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> ... I wonder how many people would buy this once they realize that it's not portable anymore...


Of course it's portable it just won't fit inside you're pocket anymore.


----------



## iFish (Oct 29, 2009)

that defeats the purpose of portable


----------



## luke_c (Oct 29, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> that defeats the purpose of portable


Portable means you can carry it around with you, not necessarily in your "Pocket" I never put my DS in my pocket anyway, does that mean it's not portable?


----------



## Chrono_Tata (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd expect the only people that will buy this sensibly will be old people with Parkinson's whose eyesights aren't great anymore, but still want to play Brain Training. Even the available colours (Wine red, Brown) seem geared towards the older generation. Like WW2-old.


----------



## Placeholder (Oct 29, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> that defeats the purpose of portable



With the almighty power of nintendo, pockets will just get larger to fit this in. that also means you get more space for pocket billiards or shoplifting


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Oct 29, 2009)

Specs translated:
http://kotaku.com/5392444/how-does-the-dsi...dsi-and-ds-lite

The battery life is surprisingly better than the DSi but still work than the DS Lite.

I also don't like how it has the rounded corners. Alot of games are probably going to be pixelated now.


----------



## yobemal (Oct 29, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> that defeats the purpose of portable




Isn't it as big as the first DS? and that was portable?


----------



## Matt140 (Oct 29, 2009)

I find this unfair, they make us pay £150 for a DSi then 3 months later... they release another one (probably costing more)! I say that anyone who recently bought the DSi should get one free!


----------



## teonintyfive (Oct 29, 2009)

Mustn't it be atleast a bit more powerful to render 3d games and the like?


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 29, 2009)

but why are they such a bunch of money fuckers they couldve added all this to the ds2 to make it the first one to have it that could be one of its unique features
but what worries me now is what if the ds2 is as big as a netbook


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 29, 2009)

ERM. Too big for my comfort. It's huge! And probably weighs a ton too!

I don't get it. If Ninty keeps churning out these partly modified DS's, won't the game system be all screwed up? They'd have to make like, 3 different versions just to fit the DS, DSi, AND this huge ass brick. And why not just make a new system if you're going to enlarge the screen so damn much and add another pen (this one a lot bigger too!). Might've well just made a whole new system with much better graphics with that big screen. They can't go much farther milking the same DS cow.


----------



## Cablephish (Oct 29, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> ERM. Too big for my comfort. It's huge! And probably weighs a ton too!



Yes, this is as bad as having an anvil in your pocket.

You people shouldn't be blaming the size of the new DSi on your pockets, blame the people who make your clothes!

It seems people have lost the knowledge of what portable is. Portable means it's able to go places your home consoles can't. I know this is still portable, it's still a decent size. You're all just spoiling yourselves with your small technology. This is what a person like me with big hands needs!

It's funny, since when were portable consoles decided by whether they could fit in your pocket or not? Backpacks are pretty portable wouldn't you say? Get one and put it in there!


----------



## monaug5 (Oct 29, 2009)

Remember that this DSi is meant to appeal to those who want to view the internet or have trouble seeing on a small screen so don't make this a bigger deal than it needs to be.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 29, 2009)

Who cares if its bigger?  DSi is big enough and this model will make games look worse so its not as if anyone is missing out on anything if they have already bought a DSi aside from the extra battery time.

Just pretend it doesn't exist and let the drama go.


----------



## Jakob95 (Oct 29, 2009)

You think its gonna be released in the US?


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 29, 2009)

i think so but with   a larger price tag and im no gonna get another flashcart 
acekard xl
m3i xl


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 29, 2009)

DSi XD by July?


----------



## luke_c (Oct 29, 2009)

yobemal said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bigger ._.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 29, 2009)

NINTENDO JUST PULLED A SONY!! >_


----------



## granville (Oct 29, 2009)

I guess people forgot all about the Sega Game Gear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Because whatever the size of DSi LL, it can't be any bigger than that beast! XD


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> And why not just make a new system if you're going to enlarge the screen so damn much and add another pen (this one a lot bigger too!).


Because the "new" DSi isn't intended to _replace_ the DSi, but to be sold _alongside_ it. It's just an _option_. You don't _have_ to buy it, as it's almost identical to the regular DSi. 


It seems everyone is bashing Nintendo for giving people more options. Amazing.


----------



## granville (Oct 29, 2009)

I hate to put myself up for flames, but I kind of agree with Veho. It's like Nintendo is going the iPod/Xbox 360/PS3 way. Choosing your screen size is kind of akin to choosing your storage in an iPod or something. The relation between a 3 or 4 inch screen I can make an analogy to deciding between a 30GB or 60GB hard drive for some electronic. It's not like anyone is forcing you to buy it, but you can be pretty sure that some people will. Might as well let it go. And like I said, if I can take a Game Gear with me and play it on a roadtrip (and I have), I think I could stand a larger DS. But I don't intend on buying it, so don't flame me. I'm waiting for the real DS2.


----------



## chrisman01 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nintendo just took the "Portable" out of "Portable Gaming" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll stick with my DSi, thank you


----------



## luke_c (Oct 29, 2009)

People are really over exaggerating the size of the thing it's not THAT much bigger, it still is portable, it doesn't have to fit in your pocket to be portable you know


----------



## injected11 (Oct 29, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> People are really over exaggerating the size of the thing it's not THAT much bigger, it still is portable, it doesn't have to fit in your pocket to be portable you know


Dunno what you're talkin' about. It's clearly bigger than a laptop, or some sort of purse-dwelling sewer rat (chihuahuas are not real dogs).


----------



## Blonde (Oct 29, 2009)

It's kinda stupid since it doesn't bring out any new features.

In my opinion it would be better if they made a 2nd ds lite that's smaller without a gba slot etc.


----------



## Domination (Oct 29, 2009)

Is the PSP supposed to be around 170 mm (L) x 74 mm (W) x 23 mm (D) ?

Anyways I don't think theres anything wrong with this personally. They are just doing what most other companies do. As long as they use the money they earn here to research into a better DS2, I'm happy.


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2009)

injected11 said:
			
		

> It's clearly bigger than a laptop


LOL WUT.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 29, 2009)

how the fuck is it bigger than a laptop!!!!


----------



## injected11 (Oct 29, 2009)

Do I really need to type /sarcasm every time I'm being sarcastic here? Was it not apparent from the audacity of the post itself? This thread is filled with people whining about a company selling an improved product, simply because they "have to buy it" or "can't pirate games on it". The most retarded complaint is a slight increase in size rendering it no longer portable, when much larger items are carried by millions of people on a daily basis, yet are still considered portable. A DS belongs in a case anyway, not in your pocket. You'll just break it and end up back here whining about how easily they break.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 29, 2009)

I think it's called sarcasm


----------



## Escape (Oct 29, 2009)

wow. 
after looking at the pictures, i don't regret getting a DSi (4 freaking days ago) at all. 
the only thing this shit would be good for is watching movies using the iPlayer (considering it will actually work) which wouldn't bother me at all as i prefer watching my movies on the TV/PC.
it reminds me of the PSP.... everyone was expecting for an awesome new system and BOOM!
oh well... let's all hope there will be a DS2...


----------



## Fakie! (Oct 29, 2009)

I remember reading that the DSi LL wasn't going to replace the original DSi, it's just another product to choose between, and it was targeted to a different audience, you know, old people, people with bad sight. I'd rather get the original DSi than this one, the resolution is the same after all.


----------



## Megane (Oct 29, 2009)

same resolution !! it's gonna be ugly dood


----------



## R2DJ (Oct 29, 2009)

How is it gonna accommodate that pen-like stylus?

This might benefit me. I'm after the battery life. The DSi screen is enough for me though, but accessibility for me is a plus so I might consider this.


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 29, 2009)

DSi *L*O*L*?

I'm thinking of get one DSi too, but the resolution kills me... =/

EDIT: Argh, someone made the joke before me! =(


----------



## AndreXL (Oct 29, 2009)

It's like Sony and Nintendo had a bet to see which new "reworked" portable for a "different target audience" would sell.
There should be a poll on this...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 29, 2009)

That thing is friggin huge 0.0

What the hell are they thinking? Larger screens don't necessarily translate to better graphics either. The graphics will be stretched more and look even worse


----------



## Arwen20 (Oct 29, 2009)

I might be interested, but the colors are terrible. What happened to the bright colors nintendo has been releasing in the past? I would like to see one "in person" before I pass judgment on the DSi LL.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 29, 2009)

So i heard LL was the Japanese name and XL is the European version, anyone confirm this?


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> That thing is friggin huge 0.0
> 
> What the hell are they thinking?


They're probably thinking, "my far sighted dad can play Tetris on this thing."


----------



## maako (Oct 29, 2009)

Fuck you very much Nintendo..


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 29, 2009)

maako said:
			
		

> _*snip_



You are not very nice.

I dont like what they did to get money out of our pockets. They should wait for DS2 but if you dont want to buy it from them then dont say the bad word to them. Thats not very nice. Its .... heartless things to say, you know, man.


----------



## granville (Oct 29, 2009)

I get tickled whenever someone complains about a system/console/handheld revision and people get all butthurt about it. Really, I must be the ONLY person on this site who is free of some thug holding a gun to my head and threatening to shoot me unless I buy it. I pity those of you who have to deal with that, but I guess you've got no choice but to buy it.

(simple protest- don't buy it. It's not hurting you, no one is forcing you to buy it. And if they are.....kill them or something)


----------



## Chrono_Tata (Oct 29, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> So i heard LL was the Japanese name and XL is the European version, anyone confirm this?


http://www.joystiq.com/2009/10/29/dsi-ll-c...2010-as-dsi-xl/


----------



## R2DJ (Oct 29, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> maako said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. They don't only cater for "the well-sighted crowd". More or less, this is an accessibility thing. Don't need it, don't buy it. It's for those people that will hugely benefit the bigger screens and stuff...

On-topic: I will buy this 100% if they bring back Slot-2. They should have no excuses. They didn't put slot-2 in DSi because of the size so it should work this time around. If ever they include it, it would be a huge upgrade to the Lite! 

And I don't care if it won't be that portable anymore. I hardly bring out my DSi anyway and when I play it, most of the time I put in on my lap.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 29, 2009)

Chrono_Tata said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the confirmation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Might actually pick it up, been as i have quite chunky fingers this would be more suited to me and i'd love to be able to play some of the current and upcoming DSiWare games.


----------



## mkoo (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I also think this is pointless but as long they don't make 'xl exclusive' games, I don't see a problem for DSi owners.


----------



## BlackDave (Oct 29, 2009)

It's getting awfully close to the size of a Netbook


----------



## granville (Oct 29, 2009)

In case this hasn't been said, the DSi XL is coming to the US quarter 1 2010-

http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=102204


----------



## moose3 (Oct 29, 2009)

Too bad they didn't increase the button size just a bit while they were at it.  Unless that's not a finalized unit in the comparison pic, the buttons look to be the same size.  

While it might not be as cramped to hold for the larger gamer out there, If I remember correctly the last time I used a DSL (same as DSi?), the buttons were not as convenient as my orig DS.  Guess I'll just have to take a look when it comes out.

Oh, and I think I'll smack the next person complaining about how it's not micro upside their head with my old brick of an orig DS (that fits just fine in my pockets, and so will this).  Luckily it will stay in one piece unlike a DSL after said smacking.

Like others have said, if you don't like it, don't F'ing buy it.


----------



## BlackDave (Oct 29, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you got a point there.... if it's mean to be in a pocket then we'll something like a "pocket" PC.

My laptop is portable but there is no way I can fit 1/4 in my pocket... (unless i go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it)


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2009)

wont the DS games look off key, with bigger screen?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 29, 2009)

Plain stupid....More revisions to delay the launch of the DS2....


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 29, 2009)

Okay, with the size of this they really have no excuse for not putting GBA compatibility back in. And let's face it, that's the only way they'll sell this monster anywhere. And much like the GB Light, there's no way in hell they'll think it's a good idea to try to sell this in the American markets; the consumers have had enough revisions and want something new. Stop milking the fucking DS cow already.


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> (simple protest- don't buy it. It's not hurting you, no one is forcing you to buy it. And if they are.....kill them or something)


No, you don't get it. You _have_ to have every version. Every single one. If you miss one single revision it's as if you didn't have the console at all. So it would only be fair of Nintendo to introduce enough new features to make each new purchase worth our while (and our money). And therefore releasing a new version of the console isn't a generation leap is an extremely douche thing to do. 

Remember how pissed you were when they released new colors of the DS? Now _that's_ just being assholes. I mean, no improvement at all! Just another money-grabbing scheme! Haven't they earned enough money yet? They're just milking the DS for all they can. And why am I surprised? Beating the dead horse is what they do best  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*I AM BEING SARCASTIC.*


----------



## Beware (Oct 29, 2009)

LOL!  Because this TOTALLY delays the DS2!  I mean, Nintendo has absolutely not had a 6+ year life span for every one of their handhelds!

Anyways, this seems great for people who have yet to upgrade from a DSL (such as myself).  This will surely be more comfortable to hold, view and play than the DSL.  I am surprised at the size though.  I imagined they would just increase screen size whilst reducing the size of the bezel, not just king-size the whole shebang.

@Fireemblemguy: You act like you have the western market all figured out.  How about you take a look at some sales figures and market trends before just making shit up, mk?

@Veho: LOL!


----------



## scrtmstr (Oct 29, 2009)

i bet this isn't going to be worth the money, unless nintendo releases apps like skype, youtube and a mailing app of some sort.


----------



## Beware (Oct 29, 2009)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> i bet this isn't going to be worth the money, unless nintendo releases apps like skype, youtube and a mailing app of some sort.



I believe you need to re-read the article.  It's a larger DSi.  That is all.  If you thought the DSi was worth the money, but hesitated for whatever reason, this is also worth the money.  DSi + bigger screens.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 29, 2009)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> i bet this isn't going to be worth the money, unless nintendo releases apps like skype, youtube and a mailing app of some sort.



Nintendo better not release apps for the DSi LL unless they are also for the regular DSi. Or I will fucking kill those [bleep] [bleep].


----------



## Splych (Oct 29, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> i dont think its portable anymore....
> sigh
> too big
> plus it might need new flashcarts
> ...


This.

Other than that, I will need to get new pants with bigger pockets if i wanna bring that around.


----------



## imz (Oct 29, 2009)

back in the day, sega kept adding on useless parts and add-ons to the megadrive to extend it's lifeline. Back then Nintendo had something to be proud of, it used to take it's time with systems and only release something when it had invented something completely new and innovative. Nowadays Nintendo is nothing more than a cashcow releasing something uninventive every few months hoping to juice the system for every last penny they can. If this thing flops it will teach them a lesson but it won't flop, it will break sale records because Nintendo endorsed it


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2009)

imz said:
			
		

> Nowadays Nintendo is nothing more than a cashcow releasing something uninventive every few months hoping to juice the system for every last penny they can. If this thing flops it will teach them a lesson but it won't flop, it will break sale records because Nintendo endorsed it


You're talking about the DSi, right?


----------



## Beware (Oct 29, 2009)

imz said:
			
		

> back in the day, sega kept adding on useless parts and add-ons to the megadrive to extend it's lifeline. Back then Nintendo had something to be proud of, it used to take it's time with systems and only release something when it had invented something completely new and innovative. Nowadays Nintendo is nothing more than a cashcow releasing something uninventive every few months hoping to juice the system for every last penny they can. If this thing flops it will teach them a lesson but it won't flop, it will break sale records because Nintendo endorsed it



LOL!  Tell that to the NES 2 and SNES Slim!  How about the GB Pocket?  GB Light?  This is nothing like Sega's situation.  Sega continually added new attachments, licensing out their hardware and creating serious brand confusion.  To liken the DSi XL to the 32x and Sega CD is just plain incorrect.  Now if they had an attachment for the DSi that increased screen size, battery life that was more than a little over priced, ugly, and bulky and then proceeded to license out the Wii to every electronics company out there so they can customize it and make changes, THEN this would be like Sega's downfall.

You act like this is something new for Nintendo and new for gaming companies in general.  It's common practice that helps expand the market and keep a system relevant.  The DSi was absolutely a substantial upgrade, but they realized they didn't think big enough (literally).  Size was a common concern with the DSi and the screen size was hardly noticeable.  They are simply rectifying their previous mistakes.


----------



## Link5084 (Oct 29, 2009)

I feel sorry for anyone who buys this. It's too big and plus it will make the DS games look like crap

EDIT: OH MY GOD, this thing is even heavier than the PSP-1000!!!

http://kotaku.com/5392492/the-heaviest-por...s-generation-is

The DSi is 314g compared to PSP-1000 280g! No way I'm getting this now.


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2009)

Anyone remember this: 





?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 29, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Anyone remember this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 29, 2009)

imz said:
			
		

> it will break sale records because Nintendo endorsed it


this

nintendo has become the new apple

nintendo could take a big piece of shit, put their logo on it and it would still outsell every system for months


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2009)

I wonder. Did all of you people bitch and moan this much when Nintendo released the DS in new colors? Because the reasoning is the same.


----------



## godzilla3456 (Oct 29, 2009)

-


----------



## Fakie! (Oct 29, 2009)

Why do you keep whining about this thing? The regular DSi will still be there for the people who want to buy it, it won't be discontinuated. The new DSi was made mainly for OLD people.


----------



## imz (Oct 29, 2009)

Beware said:
			
		

> imz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The top loader was a necessary redesign of the NES in order to correct a manufacturing fault. The removal of the ZIF cartridge-loading system that caused no end of trouble in maintenance and game-swapping when using the NES-001 model. In that system, the user had to first open the lid of the case, slide in the cartridge, then press it down, compressing a spring and locking it against the contacts. Dust was the first problem with this: the large space inside allowed plenty of room for dust to settle, and the contact heads were almost impossible to access and clean without unscrewing the case or using the official cleaning kit. Wear and tear was the other problem: with continued use, the precision of the mechanism deteriorated and the user would have to poke and nudge at the cartridge to move it to a position that would be read correctly. 

Are you saying this is the same as adding a bigger screen? and you say that by creating this Nintendo are "rectifying their previous mistakes" meaning that the DSi was a waste of money as it didn't achieve what it set out to?


----------



## stab244 (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh good god... Why, Nintendo, why... Oh right, to make more money.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 30, 2009)

and yet still there is no GBA slot. And it looks like it was made for a friggin guerrilla... waaaayyy to big and waaaaay to expensive. I see this as fail as PSP go.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 30, 2009)

I wouldn't say that, Chuck. At least you can still play physical copies of games. For the PSP Go, you're paying for something that you can't see, nor can you touch.

Wow, this is pretty big. Looks like Nintendo is going back to Phat.


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 30, 2009)

Who gives a damn how heavy it is. You still can hold it right? We said the same shit about bigger screens to the dsi and Ninty pulled it off well. I don't think I would notice much difference if I had one of these in my pocket. My ds is already bulky enough ... same for my psp.


----------



## Chanser (Oct 30, 2009)

I like it, glad I waited for a big mofo version!


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 30, 2009)

Ninty has pulled it off again. It isn't pixelated at all! Still I won't be getting it as I rather get a normal dsi.


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 30, 2009)

Its looking more and more like a Laptop o.o


----------



## kohkindachi (Oct 30, 2009)

lol it definitely looks like one


----------



## TheDestroyer (Oct 30, 2009)

wow.. thats really big difference.. and man, thats just too big lol imo..


----------



## kalmis (Oct 30, 2009)

Carp, DSi look tiny in that comparison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not too pleased with that move especially when I dished the full price for DSi on the release data.


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 30, 2009)

It looks huge in that comparison shot. Anyone know how it compares to a normal PSP? (1000/2000/3000).
As normal PSPs are quite big


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 30, 2009)

So eh, what about that higher resolution camera?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 30, 2009)

Jdbye said:
			
		

> It looks huge in that comparison shot. Anyone know how it compares to a normal PSP? (1000/2000/3000).
> As normal PSPs are quite big



It is at the very least the heaviest handheld this generation, even heavier then a PSP 1000.

http://kotaku.com/5392492/the-heaviest-por...s-generation-is


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 30, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Jdbye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, read that, but how about size? I guess we won't be getting any comparison shots with a PSP from Nintendo, but some specs would be nice


----------



## jackdanielchan (Oct 30, 2009)

godzilla3456 said:
			
		

> From Kotaku:
> Below is a list of the handhelds released this generation and their weights:
> 
> 158g - PSPgo
> ...


Ahaa, weighs as much as my tennis raquet, now that's just a bit too far...


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 30, 2009)

As a big Nintendo fan, I never thought I'd say this, but they've been making some bonehead moves recently; and this new announcment has got to be the worst. I never thought they'd release 2 devices in a row (assuming nothing comes out prior to this) that I have zero interest in buying, and I consider to have reduced useful functionality in favour of things I couldn't care less about. I want the damn GBA slot back, in addition to GB and GBC functionality... what's the GB/GBC processor go for these days, 10 cents? A bigger screen is allright, but on its own it isn't enough... I don't want a camera, and I want two cameras even less.

Nintendo is making a massive mistake with this one. The DS and DS Lite were great systems, and worthy successors to the Game Boy line. The DSi and this new thing, whatever it's called, will accomplish nothing but tarnishing Nintendo's reputation. Releasing 4 iterations of what's basically the exact same hardware (although with subtractions to the 2 later models making them inferior for many users) will be seen by the vast majority as nothing more than desperate attempts to cash in. The Game Boy Micro was only the 3rd version of the GBA, yet it sold relatively poorly compared to its predecessors; probably because nobody could figure out what it was for. I'd have hoped Nintendo would learn from that, as I have no idea what purpose this lateset device is supposed to serve. It adds nothing notable to what the DSi offers, and that already offered nothing over the DS Lite.

Instead of these ridiculous remakes of the DS Lite (the apex of the NDS lifecycle), Nintendo should've resurrected the Game Boy line and marketed it as a retro/budget handheld. With a single DS-quality backlit screen, GB and GBC games would never have looked better; and it would've at least made up for the DSi's lack of GBA support.


----------



## 5% (Oct 30, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Jdbye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i hope nintendo wont pull a sony and release a light version of the dsi xl


----------



## 5% (Oct 30, 2009)

at first i thought it was just a rumor but then i saw the photos, and then the footage.

word of this new dsi xl was released only a day ago and they have built the damn thing already, there is no doubt this must have been pre-planned, or planned shortly after the dsi was released....not only that but it's coming out in less than a month for japan!

this is starting to look like a big mess 

on the flipside, i want one of those!


----------



## luke_c (Oct 30, 2009)

Regardless of what everyone says, i bet a few people here will still pick this thing up, me being included, sure it's bigger and heavier, but doesn't always bigger mean better?


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 30, 2009)

that thing is huge, it's even bigger than the original DS lite lol


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 30, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> that thing is huge, it's even bigger than the original DS lite lol


Wouldn't that be...the DS Phat...?


----------



## iFish (Oct 30, 2009)

this just flips my shit


----------



## yobemal (Oct 30, 2009)

Now that it's so big, why couldn't they just add a GBA slot? when they made the DSi they said they removed the slot bcs the DSi just was to small.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

I can't believe what am I reading, what people here think? It's like granville, Veho and couple of others are only sane persons here!

This is an option, you CAN choose what to get! YOU DON'T HAVE TO BUY IT!! DSi is something that didn't appealed to me, as it didn't make any bigger differences in comparison with Lite, however, this looks great to me! I'm looking forward to screen that much bigger, and I have no problem with it's size and weight..

Remember, you're NOT alone in this World, people have different tastes, some of you like and prefer stuff that others dislike..


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 30, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I can't believe what am I reading, what people here think? It's like granville, Veho and couple of others are only sane persons here!
> 
> This is an option, you CAN choose what to get! YOU DON'T HAVE TO BUY IT!! DSi is something that didn't appealed to me, as it didn't make any bigger differences in comparison with Lite, however, this looks great to me! I'm looking forward to screen that much bigger, and I have no problem with it's size and weight..
> 
> Remember, you're NOT alone in this World, people have different tastes, some of you like and prefer stuff that others dislike..



I think what peoples main objection is, is that this has come out so soon after the release of the DSi, with no real prior warning to early adopters of the original DSi. I think the LL would have been welcomed if there was some sort of announcement shortly after the DSi's release, that a different larger model would be available in the near future. Obviously these systems aren't cooked up overnight, it must have been well on course for release when the original DSi was announced. So Nintendo have not really given another option to early adopters, they are just dangling an option they could have had in their face.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh I get it, I didn't look at it from that perspective, that makes sense..

However, don't see why the hate towards the system itself?! I really think it's cool, and will look into getting it once it comes here (if price won't be astronomical of course)..I like so much increased screens as i stated numerous times, I use DS to watch movies a lot, so bigger screen is really welcomes for the purpose..
I'm pretty sure I won't play any touch screen games on it tho! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have to keep those big screens intact


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I think what peoples main objection is, is that this has come out so soon after the release of the DSi, with no real prior warning to early adopters of the original DSi.
> Reading back through the thread, people's _main_ objection is that it exists at all. Their second main objection is that it was released _too soon._ Their third main objection is that it didn't introduce enough new features.
> 
> 
> ...


And what are the odds of a reasonable price? It's $220 in Japan, let's say it will be $220 in the US, meaning €220 in Europe. Add the local tax (don't ask), you get €268, round up to 270, convert to kuna at an unreasonable exchange rate, you end up with a price tag of 2000 kuna ($400). 

It's my Nintendo pricing formula, and it has served me well so far.


----------



## shinnyuuya (Oct 30, 2009)

if that's the new DSi, than we cannot play our DSi outside again (because it seems too large)


----------



## rithsv (Oct 30, 2009)

Nintendo says it will be at a higher price tag (than the DSi) for when it releases in Europe and America next year.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post that p1ngy posted makes complete sense....he made valid points, and as you pointed out Veho, others here are more bothered by the fact that it exists then the fact that p1ngy stated..

Also, I've been looking around a bit, seen the YouTube video of it, and I'm digging it..however, at the price of 2000 kn, (and I doubt it'll be less) here, it will be a no-go unless I struck some kind of a deal somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We'll see in couple of months, I like what i see so far!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 30, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that's my main problem with the release of it anyway, I dont like it when early adopters get screwed over. I say problem loosely though as I do not even own a DSi so cant complain. This LL is tempting for me though, I like the idea of the huge screens, and I don't have a problem with a bigger heavier system. In many ways for prolonged gaming I prefer that and find it more comfortable.

Anyway to put you at ease let me make less sense.

Stupid Nintendo, I want the LL next year, but smaller, with no shitty cameras, and put the GBA slot back in and make it cheaper and easily hackable!!! 

Those are the features I demand in order to be convinced to upgrade my DS lite!  

bastards


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 30, 2009)

p1ngpong you took the words outta my mouth


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Anyway to put you at ease let me make less sense.
> 
> Stupid Nintendo, I want the LL next year, but smaller, with no shitty cameras, and put the GBA slot back in and make it cheaper and easily hackable!!!








 Brilliant!


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 30, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> In short, their main objection is "_DSi XL isn't the DS2_


That's what has surprised me; I think they've jumped the gun on this one. Kotaku cites the purpose of the new screens as a handheld you can play so your friends can watch, or even with your friends. It's a new idea, and could've been a big selling point for a new system. Thing is the DS's catalogue doesn't really have the support for it, you can count the number of single cart multiplayer titles on your hands (because game companies make less money if they sell a single cart). Even if the "DS2" isn't pencilled in to be released for some time, if Nintendo keep using up all their new ideas the second they think of them on the DS line there's not going to be much left for the next system.

Also remember the DS is now 5 years old. That's pretty close to the end of most console lifetimes.

Finally after reading the other comments, I have to admit I'd be pretty damn pissed about this too if I'd brought a DSi. I use my DS at home so the console's size doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh lord.........

Let's see first of all the size the main page is:

DS?      148.7mm Length-Height  ?84.7mm Width  ?28.9mm Thick
DSLite? 133.0mm Length-Height  ?73.9mm Width  ?21.5mm Thick
DSi?     137.0mm Length-Height  ?74.9mm Width  ?18.9mm Thick
DSi LL? 161.0mm Length-Height  ?91.4mm Width  ?21.2mm Thick

*Note that the Length/Height size is obviously when the ds is open*

So 161 *MILLIMETERS* is not that much... Is just 12 millimeters bigger than Phat, And and 25 millimeters bigger than Ds Lite, And 23 millimeters bigger than Dsi... Where is the freaking huge part of this?

(161 millimeters is about 6.3 inches,Which is about 16.1 centimeters, So Dsi is 137 millimeters which is about 5.4 inches, Which is about 13.7 centimeters)

Now... Ok it has a 4.2 inches screen..., *PSP 1000/2000/3000 has a 4.3 inches screen * What's the huuuge part of Dsi XL Screen?.

Now... How this is getting close to the size of a netbook? [Way to say BS...] According to wikipedia:

"Netbooks have ranged in size from below 5" to over 13", and from ~1 kg (2-3 pounds)." 

Dsi XL has a 4.2 Inches screen ok... Smaller netbooks have 5 Inches screns.... Let's keep reading wikipedia:...

"The generic use of the term "netbook", however, began in 2007 when Asus unveiled the ASUS Eee PC. Originally designed for emerging markets, the 23 x 17 cm (8.9" × 6.5") device weighed about 0.9 kg (2 pounds) and featured a 7" display [...]"

: Sigh : And to those who say "OMG new ds is too heavy" ..... You people have actually had a PSP Phat in your hands it's pretty damn light in comparision to some books...?

* PSP 1000 is supposed to be 0.61 Pounds... And Dsi XL is 0.69 Pounds !!! Seriously...* And people says Dsi XL is made for old people with bad eyesight, So old men/woman with arthritis can hold in theyr hands 0.69 Pounds but young people can't cause it is too heavy?.

Now... people says "ZOMG it doesn't fits in my pocket" Actually DS folds... Did you people forgot about that? DSi XL will be thicker than phat and sightly larger phat, And phat fits perfectly on my pocket... And there's even some extra space... And PSP 3000 fits perfectly on my pocket too and Dsi XL is smaller... So what are you complaining at?

Also, To those who sayd "This is 50% bigger/heavyer than Dsi" Shut up if you don't know what are you talking about, Dsi XL isn't not 428 grames neither 10 inches big.

And looks like people doesn't even has the minimum idea of what portable means...

And everybody is ranting here and nobody has noticed that this has a better battery than the Dsi

Also the whole "pixelated" thingy, Isn't going to happen:



Also as how Veho, Granvile had pointed this is just an option, You are not being forced to buy this...

In my point of view the only thing to complain about this is the buttons which are the same size as dsi, They could added at least a decent d-pad.

And for the people who says this is a fail like PSP-Go!... You people don't even know why the go is a fail, Don't just rant everywhere...

Also, *FORGET* about the damn Gba slot... It's not like you won't be able to play Gba with this someday. 

Ahhhhhhhhhhh i need to sayd that... Anyways don't blame anybody if you buy this and another Dsi comes out...

Nintendo already shown they don't really want you to have a nice system at the first revision, You gotta get other 4 revisions before the system gets the upgrades it was supposed to have at first...


----------



## jackdanielchan (Oct 30, 2009)

Maybe it's for people with really long arms, so in the end they'll get the same resolution as a normal person would with a DSi...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

And iPlayer will play GBA games perfectly..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really looking forward to this "revision".....only thinkg I'm not looking forward is the price..


----------



## stab244 (Oct 30, 2009)

Apparently it will release in Early 2010 in the US...

Also, the screen is pixelated... You just have to magnify a lot.


----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2009)

jackdanielchan said:
			
		

> Maybe it's for people with really long arms, so in the end they'll get the same resolution as a normal person would with a DSi...


Close. It's for older, far sighted people. It has a more sombre color scheme, and the large screens can be held at a comfortable distance and still have all the details visible.


----------



## yobemal (Oct 31, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> And iPlayer will play GBA games perfectly.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will iPlayer work?


----------



## Hatsu (Oct 31, 2009)

HD Video Screenshot:


----------



## rithsv (Oct 31, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> HD Video Screenshot:


Picture can't be viewed..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2009)

yobemal said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's my free guess that software ain't gonna be different from DSi at all..

However, considering that iPlayer has upgradable bootloader, I guess they can always update it..Only if it isn't some kind of an hardware thing...in that case, we'll need yet another "generation" of flash carts


----------



## The Pink Gato (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, I translated it with Yahoo, and it's specs are completely pointless(except for it's battery life).
As this anti-piracy protection is going to be in this console(possibly?) Nintendo is not going to win
and they are going to eventually be stupid enough to make a netbook.

yay DSi users! (I wouldn't buy it)


----------



## iFish (Oct 31, 2009)

i was gonna get a dsi for christmas but its to expensive now so i will wait intill this one comes and the other one cost drops


----------



## anaxs (Oct 31, 2009)

it does look pretty cool, but i dont like the biggness of it..its fugly


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 31, 2009)

the new stylus design is looks pretty cool, but also think that the thing is too large:.


----------



## stab244 (Oct 31, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> the new stylus design is looks pretty cool, but also think that the thing is too large:.


They have a regular stylus too... Not just the chubby one.


----------



## larkija33 (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't see that much wrong about it... I kinda like it.
Ok, so what if it's a little bit bigger and still doesn't have a GBA slot? Who cares? 
It's not huge, first of all. It's still a small DS, just a few millimeters bigger, that's all. When you actually see what the measurements look like, you'll understand Nintendo isn't making huge laptops.
Also, for the GBA slot.... Just use your dang GBA! Or use that new thing for the iPlayer! You really don't need it.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 31, 2009)

i might pick one up for collectors sake..


----------



## GenesisX (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like a DSi with Steroids o_o


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 31, 2009)

larkija33 said:
			
		

> Ok, so what if it's a little bit bigger and still doesn't have a GBA slot? Who cares?


I care. Lots of people care. If people didn't care, they would not complain about it.
You guys have to learn that people have the choice to like or not ANYTHING.


----------



## sjones900 (Nov 1, 2009)

wow this thing is gonna be huge...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 1, 2009)

For those of you complaining, look at the specs. The resolution is the SAME at the smaller screen, meaning any game will be blurry on it. This was made for Japan, where things like the Music Player, Web Browser, and other features are far more common to see being used on the DS. Here we have a thing called the iPhone. But the article I saw about it does not recommend playing games on it, that this model is recommended for those interested in the secondary features, because all games will be blurry because of stretched pixels.


----------



## stab244 (Nov 1, 2009)

The demo actually shows Super Mario Bros on it...


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 1, 2009)

sjones900 said:
			
		

> wow this thing is gonna be huge...








 Geez, that's big....


----------



## stab244 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> sjones900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I thought when I saw that pic was "Is it made of cardboard?" Seriously, doesn't it look like it's made of cardboard in that pic?


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 1, 2009)

stab244 said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it does look fake, but even if it is, im pretty sure its to scale


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 1, 2009)

just saw this on yahooo.com today,and they said it was "the New DSi XL.


----------



## stab244 (Nov 1, 2009)

Press releases call it the DSi LL. They have it like that on Engadget and Gizmodo as well. I'm pretty sure Kotaku says that as well. Even the poll on GameFaqs called it the DSi LL. At least I'm pretty sure it did.


----------



## Jan1tor (Nov 1, 2009)

stab244 said:
			
		

> Press releases call it the DSi LL. They have it like that on Engadget and Gizmodo as well. I'm pretty sure Kotaku says that as well. Even the poll on GameFaqs called it the DSi LL. At least I'm pretty sure it did.



From what I read Europe it will be called DSI XL and Stateside it will be DSI LL


----------



## stab244 (Nov 1, 2009)

Jan1tor said:
			
		

> stab244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explains why the GF poll said XL/LL... I personally like LL more just because XL reminds me of other stuff. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2009)

stab244 said:
			
		

> All I thought when I saw that pic was "Is it made of cardboard?" Seriously, doesn't it look like it's made of cardboard in that pic?
> It's a paper cutout. You can see the garble lines where the printer messed up the color. But it's probably to scale. The specs have been anounced, you can compare the measurements with the size of a Wii game box. Yup, it's gonna be huge.
> 
> 
> ...


The name's based on the clothing size naming conventions. "One size bigger than Large" is LL in Japan, and XL in Europe and the States. So it will be XL in the States as well.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Jan1tor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was about to write that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess people that only complaint, didn't even try to read something about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still really interested to see it in person, and probably buy it trough time!


----------



## stab244 (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, if I were to buy a DSi, I would rather buy the regular one. Maybe this for my parents?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 3, 2009)

this is seriously huge and i would love to have it... but since it's with dsi so i will wait till cyclo is totally compatible with dsi and i will give mine to someone else


----------



## bach3609 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hmmm... i'm getting it :yaydsi:


----------



## bach3609 (Nov 4, 2009)

modmystuff said:
			
		

> Well, I translated it with Yahoo, and it's specs are completely pointless(except for it's battery life).
> As this anti-piracy protection is going to be in this console(possibly?) Nintendo is not going to win
> and they are going to eventually be stupid enough to make a netbook.
> 
> yay DSi users! (I wouldn't buy it)


Meh, if nintendo comes out with a netbook dsi completely wifi i won't buy it, which means no $ for nintendo since they block my homebrew flashcard/ backup card


----------



## Skyline969 (Nov 4, 2009)

I swear, the only people to buy this monstrosity will be grandmas who need to keep up with their Brain Age while their eyesight dwindles.

And as for the name, I actually think XL sounds a bit better. XL: Xtra Large, which is exactly what this thing is.


----------



## rithsv (Nov 4, 2009)

bach3609 said:
			
		

> Meh, if nintendo comes out with a netbook dsi completely wifi i won't buy it, which means no $ for nintendo since they block my homebrew flashcard/ backup card
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LL: Ludicrously Large.


----------



## Skyline969 (Nov 4, 2009)

rithsv said:
			
		

> LL: Ludicrously Large.








 I like it. True, too. Seriously though, what's the target market for this thing?


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 4, 2009)

People with bad eyesight I think?


----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2009)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Seriously though, what's the target market for this thing?


People who want to play Syberia DS... the pixel hunting... the pixel hunting...


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Nov 4, 2009)

To damn big  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....This is blasphemy!!This is madness!!


----------



## RaNdHiKa (Nov 21, 2009)

cool


----------



## RaNdHiKa (Nov 21, 2009)

Very cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Chanser (Nov 21, 2009)

http://game.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/...121_330807.html


----------



## Domination (Nov 21, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> http://game.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/...121_330807.html



I actually think it looks cool.


----------

